# Heat Press onto Acrylic Fabrics



## GlennDogg (Feb 26, 2011)

HEY-LO! Basically I'm looking for any kind of tips/info from anyone who has experience or knowledge about HEAT TRANSFERS ON ACRYLIC FABRICS. I am looking to heat press onto a BLACK 100% ACRYLIC SWEATER using a Epson Stylus Inkjet Printer and cant find any info anywhere just for this. I am looking for input on what paper, temp., press time, etc. - I have done this once already on the same type, black 100% acrylic sweater, using opaque transfers and after a short while wearing most of the ink bleed away and I hadent even washed the dang thang yet  What am I missing? Any help is much appreciated Thanx.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

No Help, because with your printer if you cannot get transfer paper for low temperatures you will melt or distort your garments. I use eco-solvent and a media called solar210 for low heat applications. Try your search for low temperature transfers.


----------



## GlennDogg (Feb 26, 2011)

idonaldson said:


> No Help, because with your printer if you cannot get transfer paper for low temperatures you will melt or distort your garments. I use eco-solvent and a media called solar210 for low heat applications. Try your search for low temperature transfers.


So ur saying i need to get low heat transfer paper to use on acrylic fabrics?


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Glenn everytime I pressed on acrylic fabric with vinyl the garment distorted. Those little acrylic fibers did not take well to the heat. Normal transfers - transfer at a higher temperture than eco-solvent printers. So from my experience I am saying that you need to use low temperture. I am not familiar with all the various printers and their media but I do know that you can contract low temperture vinyls if this is a short term solution. If it is a long-term business solution - I hope some can jump in and assist you further.


----------



## kippygirl12 (Nov 9, 2007)

My guess is, being that acrylic is a form of plastic it would not accept any type of heat well much less
a water based ink transfer. There is a whole chemical process involved in just dyeing acrylic fabric. Good question though as I once considered this myself.


----------

